# I'm butt-hurt



## KIRKRIDER

Never Without since my last slam (3 seasons ago)


----------



## poutanen

Lol, reminds me of a time when I was about 16, hit a quarter pipe with a rut where everyone else had been hitting it. It kicked my legs up above me and I came down on top of the pipe right on my ass!!! I was probably 4-5 feet in the air when this happened and it took me out for the rest of the trip. I could hardley walk! So I feel your pain... Enjoy those meds! lol


----------



## Toecutter

I actually have some padded shorts, but sure enough they were at home in my closet keeping my loafers safe. Some good that does, huh?


----------



## Toecutter

poutanen said:


> Lol, reminds me of a time when I was about 16, hit a quarter pipe with a rut where everyone else had been hitting it. It kicked my legs up above me and I came down on top of the pipe right on my ass!!! I was probably 4-5 feet in the air when this happened and it took me out for the rest of the trip. I could hardley walk! So I feel your pain... Enjoy those meds! lol


Owwwwieee.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Toecutter said:


> I actually have some padded shorts, but sure enough they were at home in my closet keeping my loafers safe. Some good that does, huh?



That's why I wear them always...even in pow days. Now I feel weird without actually. they make sitting in the snow or on the chairlift much more comfy


----------



## poutanen

KIRKRIDER said:


> That's why I wear them always...even in pow days. Now I feel weird without actually. they make sitting in the snow or on the chairlift much more comfy


I've got upper body armour and feel the same way about it. Feel naked without it now, the first few runs when I wore it I felt all constrained... Should try the "ass pants" next... :laugh:


----------



## AJHXXXIII

KIRKRIDER said:


> That's why I wear them always...even in pow days. Now I feel weird without actually. they make sitting in the snow or on the chairlift much more comfy


Do these actually help a lot? I was out today and took a pretty nasty fall off of a rail without any sort of padding and and hit straight up ice. It pretty much ended my day. I will have to look into getting a pair of these.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

poutanen said:


> I've got upper body armour and feel the same way about it. Feel naked without it now, the first few runs when I wore it I felt all constrained... Should try the "ass pants" next... :laugh:


Dude...I experienced what ToeCutter described. Out of a heel side carve on the downhill icy side of a mogul..lost my edge and...WHACK! I remember spending good 5 minutes on the side of the run just breathing deep...there was a rod of pain from my ass up to my spine...and being so in pain the rest of day, the drive back..ouch. Never again. 


Wearing those you just bounce off (if that happens) and keep riding flipping a finger to the ice mogul. Sure..you'll have to pee more often maybe since they compress a bit...the rigid plastic shield over your Tailbone can be removed too. It sits there in a pocket...nice hard shield of plastic.
Not that we get tons of ice in Tahoe...but they just make me feel more confident, along wit the Super Pipe Pro (protective gloves) other great item.
Get that stuff before you get hurt...or right after...like me


----------



## Argo

KIRKRIDER said:


> Never Without since my last slam (3 seasons ago)


I wear mine every day too. My wife slammed her ass last week and is gonna start wearing some now too. She used to rag on me. I feel nekked without them.....


----------



## Toecutter

KIRKRIDER said:


> Dude...I experienced what ToeCutter described. Out of a heel side carve on the downhill icy side of a mogul..lost my edge and...WHACK! I remember spending good 5 minutes on the side of the run just breathing deep...there was a rod of pain from my ass up to my spine...and being so in pain the rest of day, the drive back..ouch. Never again.


Isn't that the WORST?! I was in so much pain I felt like throwing up.


----------



## Argo

Toecutter said:


> Isn't that the WORST?! I was in so much pain I felt like throwing up.


I hate it... I have had it twice and my wife broke her tailbone 3 years ago too. The ass stinger sucks. It took my breath away and I latest there on my side for 5-10 minutes with the sting in my ass... I have had one good ass hit wearing shorts and I barely felt it...


----------



## Zombaco

KIRKRIDER said:


> Never Without since my last slam (3 seasons ago)


Been looking at various brands for a pair of padded shorts. How is the sizing with these- do they run a bit small or large? Just curious, I'm right on the boarder between M & L size.

I've landed so hard on my ass it knocked wind out of me. Left with a mango sized bruise and having to sit very gingerly for 3 weeks.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

my buddy slammed his ass last thursday and he said his legs went numb when it hit, he couldnt sit down either. no sure if its broken though. now my first year i am fairly certain i broke my tailbone. i fell on hardpack and ice hard, then just kept riding and falling and falling and making it worse. i could still feel pain in my tailbone when i sat down on a hard chair in may


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Toecutter said:


> Isn't that the WORST?! I was in so much pain I felt like throwing up.


Man...I didn't break it (I guess) but I remember the blinding pain. I sat on the side of the run good 5 minutes braced on one arm to lift my ass from the snow, even that was painful. and breathing hard and deep for a good 2 minute. PAIN. Then felt weak and super cautious the last few runs. Was the end of the day.

Recover soon my friend!


Looks like you saved a lot of tail bones with this thread,...I see everybody converting to the ass saver. Lol. I'm not alone.


----------



## Kwanzaa

Argo said:


> I wear mine every day too. My wife slammed her ass last week and is gonna start wearing some now too. She used to rag on me. I feel nekked without them.....


I wear a back protector and feel the same way. I get all sketched out if I don't wear it.

Its kind of ironic, you don't care about these things until you fuck yourself up.


----------



## forestfalcon

I hit mine pretty hard a few years ago. Didn't really bother me, until I went from laying down to sitting up, hurt like hell for a couple of months...

It feels "squishy" there? You probably have a nice hematoma/seroma that formed. If that's the case, it'll go away on it's own soon...feel better!


----------



## poutanen

KIRKRIDER said:


> Man...I didn't break it (I guess) but I remember the blinding pain. I sat on the side of the run good 5 minutes braced on one arm to lift my ass from the snow, even that was painful. and breathing hard and deep for a good 2 minute. PAIN. Then felt weak and super cautious the last few runs. Was the end of the day.


That's why I bought the upper body armour. I landed chest first on a mogul at Jay Peak last year (a little too much testosterone one morning!) and gave myself bruised chest muscles. I kept on the advil for the rest of my trip, but it got worse and worse for two weeks until I finally went to the hospital. They gave me shit for waiting so long, and did some tests to make sure that my heart was surrounded with fluid (aparently this is bad?!? lol)

Fast forward to this year, and my GF talks me into buying a full upper body armour type inner jacket. Elbow pads, shoulder pads (fucked my shoulders 3 times already snowboarding), spine protector, and little plastic bits covering my rib cage. Well wouldn't you know on a trip a few weeks later in Kimberley, I drop down a little steep gladed cliff, mainly because my GF said you'd have to be crazy to drop down something that steep, and once I got to the bottom I saw a nice steep natural 1/4 pipe. Well I hit it fast and my legs didn't have enough strength to hold me up under the G-force. I crumpled like a sack of potatoes and my elbow got jammed into my chest. I had enough momentum so that I still cleared the lip and landed on top gasping for breath and trying my hardest to scream, yell, shout, say anything but I couldn't.

It was like an episode of family guy. I was up there clenthing my teeth just going "ahhhhhhhh, ahhhhhhh, ahhhhhhh" to try to fight through the pain. What was worse was because I was off-piste I had a vision of my rotting corpse being found there in the spring. Luckily, as we all know the pain is worse from about 15 seconds in to about the 2 minute mark, when our heads are filled with enough endorphins to make us half stoned. I got up and rode out and back to the lodge, and after a few advil and a few hours of sleep I was back on the hill for three more days. Without the body armour it might have been a lot worse!


----------



## srdeo

just get football tail bone pads. it will be alot cheaper


----------



## nataku

I can feel that tailbone pain. Went snowboarding at Mt Rose last December and it was all ice, and I kept falling on my tail bone. It was unbearable to sit by the end of the day, and my entire tail bone area and most of my butt cheeks were bruised dark purple by the next day. Couldn't sit normally for almost three weeks after that. Now I wear a tail bone protector when I go riding.


----------



## slyder

I've posted in tons of these threads and have been there with most of you in this pain.

I love the Azzpadz and I had posted a comparison of them to Skeletools pads both great products.

So worth the money and added enjoyment. My next investment is a spine protector. Old guys break easier LOL

Azzpadz

Skeletools


----------



## Donutz

I slammed down on some ice back in January. Coming off the lift, of all places. Guy on my left veered into me and pushed my snowboard right out from under me. But didn't have my crash pants on and wow did that hurt! And I keep re-hurting it because I don't have the common sense to lay off until I'm completely healed. 

Someone mentioned skateboarding armour, not sure if it was in this thread (and until I at least finish my first coffee, I don't have the will to search). Local shops do an incredibly crappy job of stocking snowboarding armour, so I'd be interested in alternatives that would still fit under the clothes. Anyone have more info? Maybe a URL to some representative stuff? _Yes_ I know the interwebz are our friends, but nice to have some knowledgeable advice.


----------



## earl_je

Skeletools... best pads ever.


----------



## poutanen

Wiped out onto my back at Nakiska today... Turtled around until my board was down hill and then I dug in and kept going  There's a little jump at 0:50 and then the wipeout at 1:00... Gotta love the spine protector, this didn't even hurt! BTW watch in 720p and make sure you're not nautious before hand lol


----------



## handscreate

I've been rocking these ProTec IPS Hip Pads: padded shorts for action sports. ever since I ate shit hard on my 1st day of riding. They've saved my ass, literally, more than a few times now. My friends made fun of me when I first started wearing them, saying I looked like a Ninja Turtle, but I was the only one laughing when we all ate it hard last season on an icy patch & I was the only one who didn't have a sore/bruised ass for the next week


----------



## slyder

Donutz said:


> I slammed down on some ice back in January. Coming off the lift, of all places. Guy on my left veered into me and pushed my snowboard right out from under me. But didn't have my crash pants on and wow did that hurt! And I keep re-hurting it because I don't have the common sense to lay off until I'm completely healed.
> 
> Someone mentioned skateboarding armour, not sure if it was in this thread (and until I at least finish my first coffee, I don't have the will to search). Local shops do an incredibly crappy job of stocking snowboarding armour, so I'd be interested in alternatives that would still fit under the clothes. Anyone have more info? Maybe a URL to some representative stuff? _Yes_ I know the interwebz are our friends, but nice to have some knowledgeable advice.


I am looking into motorcross or bmx protective gear. The BMX should be close as it should be a little lighter and still offer good protections


----------



## KIRKRIDER

poutanen said:


> It was like an episode of family guy. I was up there clenthing my teeth just going "ahhhhhhhh, ahhhhhhh, ahhhhhhh" to try to fight through the pain.



Absolutely! LOL...you nailed it.


----------



## Donutz

slyder said:


> I am looking into motorcross or bmx protective gear. The BMX should be close as it should be a little lighter and still offer good protections


I was idly playing with the idea of BMX stuff. I also know a guy who does a fair bit of downhill biking, should ask him about armour. I don't think the "source" is important, as long as the armour is light and compact enough to go under pants and jacket.

I'm now at the point in park where I have to look at stuff and say "not until I get some spine protection".


----------



## handscreate

Donutz said:


> I was idly playing with the idea of BMX stuff. I also know a guy who does a fair bit of downhill biking, should ask him about armour. I don't think the "source" is important, as long as the armour is light and compact enough to go under pants and jacket.
> 
> I'm now at the point in park where I have to look at stuff and say "not until I get some spine protection".


There's a decent amount of protective gear available online, but as far as being able to try it on & see it in person before you buy, your best bet might be going to your local bicycle, skateboard & or motorcycle dealer/shop. I used to work in the power sports industry & always made sure my shops had the best selection of quality protective gear for street, dirt & water. We never carried snowmobiles so I never stocked anything specific to snow, but most of the gear out there is the same across the terrain. SixSixOne makes some very high quality armor that can withstand a beating. The pressure suit (i think that's the name) is really sick, but not sure if it would be too bulky under a jacket. Skeletools & Pro-tec also make some good protective gear


----------



## Pixel8tedOne

Falling on my ass s how last season ended for me. Went to turn heel side and my edge just washed out from under me and I ended up sitting straight down on ice with a hell of a crunch. Ended up dislocating my tailbone and it's still screwed up today. 

I picked up a pair of those crash pads over the summer and they have been great. I won't ride w/o them and they have taken a couple hard hits with no pain at all. I'd totally recommend them.


----------

